# Solved: DOS - Sleep



## trusp

Hi

I need to make my batch file(.bat - DOS based file) to sleep for 2 minutes.

Is there any option to make my batch file to sleep.
I tried sleep and wait command but it responded as

'sleep' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

'wait' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

Please help me asap

Trusp


----------



## crashie

use the choice command with the /T and /D switches

choice /? to show options in a command prompt

Regards,

Dean


----------



## Squashman

choice is not a valid cmd in Windows XP.
You can get the sleep cmd from the NT Resource kit.

Here are other ways to do it.
http://www.robvanderwoude.com/wait.php


----------



## trusp

I solved it by using 

sleep 120

Thank u very much !!!


----------

